# בחירת צלם לאירוע - מורה נבוכים



## אורן וזהו (16/4/14)

בחירת צלם לאירוע - מורה נבוכים  *לפני הכל*

צילום האירועים (ובמיוחד החתונות) הינו נישה בתחום צילום. רצוי מאוד לבחור צלם המנוסה בצילום חתונות. הצלם יידע אלו תמונות הכרחיות לצלם (שלבי ההתארגנות, החתימה על הכתובה, הטבעות, הינומה, שבירת הכוס, חיבוקים ונשיקות וכד׳), מהם הרגעים הקריטיים במהלך האירוע (ולפניו), יידע לתפוס רגעים ומצבים שאפילו אתם לא מודעים להם, הוא יידע להתאים מקומות (״לוקיישנים״) מתאימים למועד ולעונה בה מתקיימת החתונה ויידע להתאים את סגנון הצילומים אליכם ולסגנון האישי שלכם (קלאסי, נועז, ״שטותניקי״, רומנטי, אקסטרימי, מיוחד וכד׳)

לשכור את שירותיו של צלם המתמחה בצילום תכשיטים/מוצרים/היריון/ילדים - על-מנת לצלם חתונה, כמוהו לשכור את שירותיו של עו״ד המתמחה בתחום הפלילי לייצג אתכם בהליך הגירושין. הדבר נועד לכישלון, אלא אם כן, כחלק מהליך הגירושין, אתם מתכננים (ואני מקווה שלא…) לבצע מעשים פליליים...
לכן, שכרו את שירותיו של בעל מקצוע המתמחה בתחום זה.

לבקש מחבר ״חובב צילום״ שיצלם את האירוע  זה נחמד (גם אם אתם ״בסך הכל מעוניינים בכמה תמונות למזכרת…״) פתרון זה אף עשוי לחסוך לכם 2,000-2,500 ש״ח, אולם החבר שלכם אינו מכיר את מהלך האירוע וההתנהלות, אינו יודע במה להתמקד, והוא אינו בעל ציוד מתאים (פירוט בהמשך) ובוודאי שאין ברשותו ציוד גיבוי, למקרה ש…

לסיכום - השקעתם בחתונה עשרות אלפי שקלים (או יותר) ?! בחרו איש מקצוע מתאים שיידע לתעד את האירוע - זוהי אולי המזכרת היחידה שתישאר לכם ממנו...

*צלמים ״נחשבים״ וכאלו שלא…*

ישנם לא מעט זוגות שבוחרים בצלמים ״נחשבים״, כאלו המופיעים בקטלוגים פרסומיים רבים (״חתן כלה״, ״מתחתנים״ וכד׳) או שהומלצו ע״י גורמים שונים (חלקם בעלי אינטרס זה או אחר…)

לא מעט צלמים ״נחשבים״ רכשו את שמם בזכות עבודה קשה, יצירתיות, מקצועיות ושירות מעולה ללקוח - ועל כך ״שאפו״.
אולם, קיימים צלמים הנחשבים לאיכותיים, ועבודותיהן אמנם טובות איכותיות, אך אין בהם ״ערך מוסף״. מעבר לכך התוצרים הסופיים שווים ערך לאלו המופקים ע״י צלם שאינו ״נחשב״… קרי: התמונות טובות (קומפוזיציה, תאורה וכד׳) אך פרט לכך - אין בתמונותיהם דבר ״מיוחד״ ו/או ״WOW", וסביר להניח שאת שמם הם קנו ע״י השקעה בפרסום וביחסי ציבור.

אני מניח שישנן כלות שבוחרות, כאפשרות בלעדית, בשמלות של ״גלית לוי״, ״פנינה טורנה״, ״דני מזרחי״ או כל ״מעצב/ת-על״ אחר/ת,  אך בטוחני כי ישנן מעצבות ״אנונימיות״ אצלן ניתן למצוא שמלות  איכותיות / מרשימות / יפות / מחמיאות לא פחות…

הזדמן לי  לראות עבודות של צלמים ״נחשבים״ שהתמונות שהפיקו היו אמנם טובות, אך לא מעבר לכך, ולעומתם, צלמים ״רגילים״ ופחות ידועים -  שהפיקו תמונות מרשימות ויצירתיות.

לסיכום  - רצוי לא רק לבחור בצלם על-פי ״שמו״, אלא על פי איכות עבודתו בפועל…

*חברות צילום*

חברות צילום הינן חברות המספקות שירותי צילום ע״י העסקת מספר רב של צלמים, הן בד״כ שוכרות את שירותיהם של צלמים שונים כקבלני משני (חלקם טובים וחלקם פחות...) לעיתים בעלות נמוכה יחסית (והתוצאה בהתאם) וכך ״גוזרים עליהם קופון״...  כך שביום האירוע יגיע צוות צילום (צלם סטילס וצלם וידאו לדוגמה) שעימם לא נפגשתם ושאינכם יודעים עד כמה הם ״טובים״ ו/או ״מתאימים״ לכם…

לסיכום -  רצוי לשכור את שירותיו של צלם, עימו נפגשתם ואת עבודותיו ״בדקתם״ והוא זה שיצלם את האירוע בפועל, כך תדעו בדיוק מה אתם מקבלים.

*בחירת צלם*

ראשית, רצוי לקבל המלצות - לא לגבי לסגנון התמונות (שהרי זה עניין של טעם אישי) אלא בעיקר בנוגע ל״התנהלות״ של אותו צלם - האם הגיע בזמן ? האם היה נחמד ? האם התנהג בנימוס לאורחים ?האם  היה קשוב ? האם השרה נינוחות ואוירה טובה ? האם מילא אחר הבקשות (ולא ״רטן״/״התבאס״/התנגד/התחמק מכל בקשה שלכם) ? האם נשאר עד תום האירוע ? האם מסר חומרים בזמן ? ״זרם״ לגבי שינויים ו/או בקשות שלכם ?

שנית - בקשו לראות *מספר עבודות* שלו, לא רק אלו שמופיעות באתר (שהן המוצלחות ביותר אך ייתכן שלא מהוות מדגם מייצג לגבי כל העבודות שלו) - רצוי לראות *תוצרים של (לפחות) 4-5 אירועים ומהם כ- 100-200 תמונות מכל אירוע*, כך ניתן יהיה להבין מהו סגנון הצילום שלו (״מבוים״,ֿ ? ״זבוב על הקיר״ ? קלאסי ? ״ערסי״ ? קיטשי ?) ואיכות עבודתו -  האם הוא מצלם (רק) תמונות בנאליות, או שמא גם תמונות של התרגשות, פרטים קטנים, יודע לשים לב להתרחשויות שונות ולצלם מזויות מיוחדות, ובטכניקות ייחודיות…

צלם שיאמר לכם כי אין לו תיק עבודות מעודכן, או שמרוב צילומים הוא לא טורח לעדכן את תיק העבודות, או ש״אין לכם מה לדאוג… אני מצלם כבר 20 שנה…״  זה טוב ויפה וייתכן שזה באמת כך, אבל גם אם הוא מצלם 20 שנה - ייתכן וסגנון הצילום שלו - הוא לא לטעמכם…

לאחר שצפיתם בעבודותיו של הצלם (המופיעים באתר האינטרנט שלו, Picasa, אלבומים ב-Facebook או כל דרך אחרת) יש להיפגש עם הצלם, ניתן לקיים את הפגישה בבית קפה, בסטודיו של הצלם (אם קיים, לא לכולם יש סטודיו...) או בכל מקום ״ניטרלי״ אחר שנוח לשניכם.

חשוב מאוד (!) לבדוק האם יש ״כימייה״ עם הצלם, האם הוא חביב ? ״זורם״ ? קשוב לצרכיכם ? האם אתם (הזוג) והוא (הצלם) ״באותו ראש״ ? הצלם ילווה אתכם לכל אורך היום, זה עשוי להיות יום מלחיץ, בו לוח-הזמנים צפוף ורצוי מאוד (!) שמי שילווה אתכם יהיה מישהו שתרגישו נוח בחברתו, תהיו ״משוחררים״ ונינוחים.

כמו צלם הסטילס, כך גם רצוי לבדוק גם את סגנון העבודה של צלם הוידאו - גם לו יש סגנון צילום ייחודי, זה שראיתם (ואהבתם) את סגנון הצילום של צלם הסטילס, לא אומר שבהכרח תאהבו את סגנון הצילום של צלם הוידאו...

אגב, לעיתים כדאי לבדוק אפשרות לשכור את צלם הסטילס וצלם הוידאו בנפרד:
א. זה עשוי (לא תמיד !) להוזיל עלויות.
ב. אתם יכולים להיות בטוחים ששכרתם את שירותיהם של שני בעלי המקצוע (כל אחד בנפרד) שאתם אוהבים את סגנון עבודתם.

חשוב ביותר לוודא כי הצלם עימו נפגשתם יגיע לצלם את האירוע - ולא מישהו מטעמו. כי אז (אם בכל זאת אתם מעוניינים ״בו״) יש לראות את עבודותיו של הצלם שמגיע…

לסיכום - חשוב לוודא שאהבתם את עבודותיו של הצלם, שיש כימיה איתו, ושהוא אכן זה שיצלם את האירוע בפועל.

*חבילת הצילום והתוצרים*

חשוב להבין מה כוללת חבילת הצילום ומהם התוצרים המתקבלים:

האם הצילום הינו משלב ההכנות ? (10:00-12:00 בבוקר) האם רק משלב צילומי החוץ ? או משלב האולם ? - כנ״ל לגבי צילום הוידאו.
האם תקבלו בצילום הוידאו תקבלו (גם/רק) את ״חומר הגלם״ ? האם יתקבל גם תקציר (30-40 דקות)? ו/או גם קליפ (3-5 דקות בליווי מוסיקה) ?
האם יש תוספת תשלום לצילום (סטילס ו/או וידאו) מעבר לשעה מסוימת ?
האם יש מגבלה על מספר התמונות ? (אגב, אין משמעות לכמות התמונות מעבר ל-1,000-1,500 תמונות...)
יש לסכם את פרק הזמן שלאחריו תקבלו את התמונות ו/או את סרט הוידאו (אני מניח שלא תהיו מעוניינים לקבל את התמונות לאחר 7-8 חודשים…)
חשוב ביותר לקבל הסכם מפורט (דוא״ל, חוזה מודפס וכד׳) המפרט את כל רכיבי חבילת הצילום, תוצרים (קליפ, תמונות, אלבומים, חומרי גלם וכד׳) וכמובן - מועד אספקה ותנאי התשלום.

לסיכום - יש לוודא את התוצרים הסופיים שתקבלו, תוספות (אם קיימות) ומחירן - ושהכל יהיה מסוכם, מפורט וכתוב.


----------



## אורן וזהו (16/4/14)

בחירת צלם לאירוע - מורה נבוכים (2)  *כמה צלמים כדאי ?*

בחתונות קטנות (עד 150 אורחים) אין צורך ביותר מצלם סטילס וצלם וידאו, מכיוון שהצלמים יצליחו ״להשתלט״ על כמות זו של האורחים ולצלם את כולם.
בחתונות של 250-350 אורחים, רצוי להוסיף צלם סטילס (בתוספת עלות של כ-700-1000 ש״ח לצלם נוסף) על מנת שניתן יהיה לצלם את כל האורחים ובמקביל לתעד כמה שיותר רגעים המתרחשים בעת ובעונה אחת (לדוגמה: כאשר צלם אחד מתמקד בחופה ושלל ההתרחשויות בה, הצלם השני מצלם את האורחים, ההתרגשות, ההבעות, הזלת דמעה וכד׳)
בחתונות של 350 אורחים ויותר - כמעט הכרחי לצלם באמצעות 2 צלמי סטילס ויותר, אחרת הצלם יהיה ״עסוק״ בלנסות ״לתפוס״  את כל האורחים  ולא לתעד את ה״התרחשויות״ המעניינות…

צלמי מגנטים - תפקידם אחד - לצלם את האורחים, ובמהלך הערב לחלק (לאלו שהצטלמו) את התמונות (המודפסות על גבי  מגנטים). תפקידם אינו לתעד את החופה, או את האולם, את ההתרחשויות ו/או ״להשלים״ את (צילומי) הצלם הראשי.
מבלי לפגוע בכבודם, על פי רוב, צלמי המגנטים, הנם צלמים ״מתחילים״ והציוד בו הם עושים שימוש, הינו פשוט יחסית, בשל כך אין באפשרותם להפיק תוצאות טובות (באיכות של צלמי האירוע), כך שלא כדאי ״לבנות״ על כך שיפיקו תמונות מעבר לתיעוד האורחים כאשר הם עומדים ומחייכים למצלמה.

*לא פחות חשוב...*

ציוד - חשוב שלצלם יהיה ציוד מקצועי ואיכותי. 
אמנם אין באפשרותי לפרט את כל הציוד הדרוש ו/או אלו דגמים נחשבים לאיכותיים, ואכן, שימוש בציוד מקצועי אינו מבטיח תמונות מדהימות, אבל ציוד איכותי הינו תנאי בסיסי להפקת תמונות איכותיות. הדבר נכון שבעתיים בצילום בתנאי תאורה ״בעייתים״, כפי שקיימים בחלק של קבלת הפנים והריקודים (זאת אגב אחת הסיבות לכך ש״חובב צילום״, המחזיק בציוד חובבני - יתקשה להפיק תוצאות משביעות רצון, במיוחד בחלקים אלו של הערב…)
כמו-כן, יש לוודא כי לצלם (סטילס ו/וידאו) יש ציוד גיבוי במקרה של תקלה (ולא רק מצלמה בשווי 1,000 ש״ח שתפיק תוצאות בינוניות במקרה הטוב...).

*ולבסוף: *
אם ההמלצות, סגנון הצילום, ה״כימיה״ עם הצלם והתקציב - הוא לשביעות רצונכם - אתם בדרך הנכונה...

שיהיה במזל טוב (!)


----------



## אורן וזהו (16/4/14)

בחירת צלם - מעט עצות וטיפים (גזור ושמור...) 
רצוי לבחון מספר חלופות לצילומי החוץ (צילומי חתן-כלה), יש להתייעץ עם הצלם כשבוע לפני מועד החתונה. הצלם יידע אלו מקומות יתאימו לעונה  (פארק הירקון הינו איזור נהדר לצילומים, אך לא באוגוסט בשעות הצהריים… באיזור השרון תוכלו להצטלם בשדות פורחים בתקופת האביב, אך לא בחורף בשל האדמה הבוצית...)
אם יש לכם רעיונות מקוריים ובקשות מיוחדות (לדוגמה אם שניכם אנשי עסקים והכרתם בבורסה לניירות ערך, ומעוניינים להצטלם דווקא שם) - רצוי ליידע את הצלם על כך מבעוד מועד.

ביום החתונה, חשוב לדאוג לכך, שבני המשפחה הקרובה יגיעו למקום האירוע כשעה לפני הגעת האורחים . כך ניתן יהיה לצלם את צילומי המשפחות בנועם וברוגע.

חשוב שבתחילת קבלת הפנים, תכירו לצלם (אתם, או מי מטעמכם) את בני המשפחה על מנת  שיידע במי עליו להתמקד (הרי לא תרצו שיהיו 20 תמונות של הפקידה היפה מהעבודה, ורק 2 תמונות של דוד אהרון שהגיע במיוחד מחו״ל לחתונה…) 

כדאי לוודא כי הצלם ידאג לצלם  אתכם ו/או את ההורים יחד עם האורחים (״צילומי שולחנות״) לעיתים תמונות אלו הינן מזכרת מקרובי משפחה מבוגרים ו/או כאלו שאתם מתראים עמם  לעיתים רחוקות…


----------



## ronitvas (16/4/14)

תודה רבה על הפוסט המושקע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
ההודעות הועלו ל"כלים ומידע" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הודעות נבחרות


----------

